# Titanio in 53cm size???



## onetothepowerofn (Mar 22, 2005)

Just wondering if Colnago produced the Titanio model (with single or double down tube design but without carbon stays) in a 53cm frame size? (of will I have to go for a 52 or 54). thanks for the feedback Tony


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Yes*

I have a friend with a 53 in twin down tube and I've seen 53's in the single mono-tube in shops and catalogs including Colnago's.


----------



## onetothepowerofn (Mar 22, 2005)

*thanks...*

...boneman, for the quick response - you don't know what length top tube your friends titanio has by chance do you? I am especially interested in the dual down tube model. Cheers


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Sorry about the delay*

We missed each other at work and I had to lend him my metric tape measure. He says top tube is 53.2mm ctc +- 1mm.


----------

